# NEC Section 680.23(F)3



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*GFCI and NON-GFCI*

I can't say I know what the code's intention is but I've wired a few and to me it is a lot easier to keep track of the GFCI protected conductors. Also, any future maintenance persons would have less of a problem in his troubleshooting. As far as I know, any j-box would still have to be at least 20 feet from the inside wall of the pool and I just wouldn't want to worry about that.
I have not wired one in a few years and others on the forum may have a better answer.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

That only applies to underwater lights operating at more then 15v. The answer is obvious, it is so that conduit and circuit is always identified as GFCI and the light will always be GFCI protected. Less chance of conductors getting crossed. I have wired hundreds, maybe thousands of pool lights and have never installed one over 15 volts tho.

680.23(F)
(3) Conductors. Conductors on the load side of a ground-fault circuit interrupter or of a transformer, used to comply with the provisions of 680.23(A)(8), shall not occupy raceways, boxes, or enclosures containing other conductors unless one of the following conditions applies: 
(1) The other conductors are protected by ground-fault circuit interrupters. 
(2) The other conductors are grounding conductors. 
(3) The other conductors are supply conductors to a feed-through-type ground-fault circuit interrupter. 
(4) Ground-fault circuit interrupters shall be permitted in a panelboard that contains circuits protected by other than ground-fault circuit interrupters.

680.23(A)
(8) Compliance. Compliance with these requirements shall be obtained by the use of a listed underwater luminaire and by installation of a listed ground-fault circuit interrupter in the branch circuit or a listed transformer for luminaires operating at not more than 15 volts.


----------

